# SF Bay area Halloween Activities



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was on the ABC 7 News website tonight looking for a story they had aired on a Fremont haunt and found this very nice compilation of SF Bay area haunts instead:

http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/feature?section=news&id=7061397


----------

